# Sweetest MBTI Type



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

ISFJ, through and through. INFP, too, until you get to know them. Most INFPs in my experiance have a dark side x3


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Malovane said:


> ESFJ's make me hemorrhage from cuteness. That's not sweet, it's evil.


I'm laughing!!!


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

ISFP, because they will show you they love you.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

SpaceCadette said:


> Sorry that was directed at the ENFP who is complaining ENFP's are voting for themselves. No worries.


I didn't say ENFP's in particular.. I was more talking about the INFP's. And most of the people who said INFP gave us runner up.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I think INTJs. Beneath that salty and crunchy exterior is a really sweet and creamy center. And I LOVE peanut butter pretzels so there you go. :crazy:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

...NF's service the empathetic measure as to rectify the seeming absence of authentic solidification within "self"(personal experience).and so "sweet" in authenticity of definition strikes me as...false. The sweetest of types(as of my belief) appear to be the feeling-sensates...particularly the isfp and isfj...


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

ENFP, INFP, ENFJ, INFJ

in that order.:wink:


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

The sweetest people I know are INFJs! But I definately see why INFPs are seen as sweetest by most. I love INFX types they make me smile!  Oh an ENFPs? I don't if it's that their sweet or just SO freakishly likable as a whole! Who doesn't love ENFPs?
(Jussayin' though, it's sad that no one voted ENFJ:sad:We're too evil--muahahah!)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SnnyYellow said:


> The sweetest people I know are INFJs! But I definately see why INFPs are seen as sweetest by most. I love INFX types they make me smile!  Oh an ENFPs? I don't if it's that their sweet or just SO freakishly likable as a whole! Who doesn't love ENFPs?
> (Jussayin' though, it's sad that no one voted ENFJ:sad:We're too evil--muahahah!)


It's not that you're too evil. But you guys can be really strong. I've seen my best ENFJ friends take out a can of whoop ass quite a few times.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

XSFP hands down. XSFJ seems too bossy to be sweet it seems


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

I think it depends on one's definition of what's sweet... BUT this is just my belief/opinion of sweet, so here goes...
I don't know about the *sweetest* but close to this term I would pick ISFP. 
I feel as though NFPs and NFJs are more warm than sweet, but perhaps their empathy coupled with their warmth may make them sweet enough. I find 'sweet' more associated with the immediate feeling/experience you get from someone of goodwill/compassion and I tend to notice that a lot in ISFPs, and sometimes in other SFs too.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd say isfp, esfp or isfj.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

ESFJ, imo.

ENFJ sweetness is like candy attached to a sledgehammer.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

The sweetest person I have encountered so far is my fellow INFP soul sistah! Though I wouldn't vote for INFPs
I know a very nice and sweet ISFJ. 

Unfortunately, many of the ''sweethearts'' who are eager to express it are complete assholes when particular ears aren't listening.

Whatever, anyone can be sweet.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

I think most feeling types can come across as sweet

But in saying that, sometimes 'T' types can actually be really sweet and to me its all the more so cos its not immediately obvious. And there's an innocence to it cos they're maybe not as clued up on feelings. 

INTJs and ISTPs spring to mind.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

-Alpha- said:


> ESFJ, imo.
> 
> ENFJ sweetness is like candy attached to a sledgehammer.


Oh, my gosh. That is a perfect image and comparison. I'm going to have to share that with my ENFJ friends. They'll love it



februarystars said:


> I think most feeling types can come across as sweet
> 
> But in saying that, sometimes 'T' types can actually be really sweet and to me its all the more so cos its not immediately obvious. And there's an innocence to it cos they're maybe not as clued up on feelings.
> 
> INTJs and ISTPs spring to mind.


I actually agree with this. While F types can be generally sweet and accessible, there's something even... sweeter about when T types show their sweet side. Both can be sincere, but the way that a T's sweetness feels sincere is quite different, and in a way that I particularly enjoy.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

The ISFJs I know are incredibly warm and sweet.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

INFP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

ENFPs are like the Oxy Clean of sweetness! We get in deep and intuitively... for those hard to reach places! :kitteh:


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

ISFJ's get my vote.


----------



## Desiderium (Jan 31, 2014)

INFP, in my experience, anyway.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

I would have to say, without a doubt, hands down, INFP!!! The reason because they're always so sweet to me. First off I have several close relationships with INFPs: My girlfriend Myrah, and great friends Paul and Mi-Yeon (Mimi). Paul has always been there for his family and friends. One of the first INFPs that cook for anyone. Mimi is another great INFP who enjoys writing and telling great stories, joking around, and exploring our community. And finally, Myrah is perfect to me. A total sweetheart. Like Paul she enjoys cooking, and like Mimi she enjoys joking around and going adventures. Life is a blessing with INFPs.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

INFPs. They're adorable. I know one and oh my goodness-


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, nobody voted for ESTs. Predictable I guess


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*I vote for ESFJs, followed by ISFPs, and ENFJs. *


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

What is "sweetness" after all? If it is demonstrated through altruistic actions, I would favor xSFJs, followed by the xSTJs. INFPs or any NP for that matter would come last, due to their relative selfishness, which does not imply that they're necessarily bad people, but that they are less prone to affecting change in the physical world out of kindness of heart.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

well just on my limited experience the INFPs I know are definitely the sweetest, though ISFPs and ISFJs run a close second. At least they appear to have the most gentle, loving, non-confrontational, not pushy, genuinely-caring-about-others and able to communicate it without disguising it in sarcasm (like NTs seem to*) attitude


*snarky kindheartedness can be endearing too, just not what I'd call 'sweet'

and SJ helpfulness _can_ be sweet... but doesn't necessarily always have that sort of aura, it's more often got a down to business feel


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

The sweetest person I know is an INFJ... When they love you they're very caring and sweet... Better not pissed them off by the way or they will make you suffer and strikes you like Hitler with Poland...


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

ISTJs are obviously the sweetest

when they sleep

well... if they do actually sleep

i think they just lay down and wait


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Whoever made this thread was quite sweet.

I would say xNFP.


----------



## Flowerpot92 (Oct 15, 2013)

ISFPs !! They're so adorable !!


----------



## plouf (Jun 4, 2014)

I thought about the sweetest persons I know: an ISFJ, an ESFJ and an INFP. Since the ISFJ is the sweetest, I voted for them.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

INTJ, no doubt.


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

I do not understand why people think INFJs or ISTJs are sweet at all. I have spent a significant deal of time with each type and have been raised by an INFJ and an ISTJ. Sweet is the last word I would use to describe any of them. INTJs are a bit more understandable. The ones I have met on PerC have been incredibly sweet to me, and have restored all my faith in the good inside INTJs. Not sure why people think ENTJs aren't sweet though. An ENTJ friend stayed up with me and talked to me for three hours after an INTJ broke my heart, and I could not stop crying.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Pinkachu said:


> I do not understand why people think INFJs or ISTJs are sweet at all. I have spent a significant deal of time with each type and have been raised by an INFJ and an ISTJ. Sweet is the last word I would use to describe any of them. INTJs are a bit more understandable. The ones I have met on PerC have been incredibly sweet to me, and have restored all my faith in the good inside INTJs. Not sure why people think ENTJs aren't sweet though. An ENTJ friend stayed up with me and talked to me for three hours after an INTJ broke my heart, and I could not stop crying.


Without much experience with actual people, NTJs sound as un-sweet as ISTJs to me. I know two INFJs in real life. They are nice and one of them is pretty sweet.


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

uncertain said:


> Without much experience with actual people, NTJs sound as un-sweet as ISTJs to me. I know two INFJs in real life. They are nice and one of them is pretty sweet.


I'm trying to avoid typism, but in general, I find INFJs to be anything but sweet. With the exception of one, every INFJ I have ever known has been extremely angry, violent, and/or destructive in some capacity. I'd call them the most dangerous and unstable types, from my experiences at least.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Pinkachu said:


> I'm trying to avoid typism, but in general, I find INFJs to be anything but sweet. With the exception of one, every INFJ I have ever known has been extremely angry, violent, and/or destructive in some capacity. I'd call them the most dangerous and unstable types, from my experiences at least.


Wow, that's quite surprising. I guess there just might be something wrong about the people you meet or your typing. Idk. I would not expect that type of people as INFJs in general in real life base on the stuff written by INFJs I have read on this forum. I remember some of them mention that they are emotionally unstable/ moody, but that can be a problem of a lot of IFPs as well, and I think most IFPs are pretty nice and even sweet. Sometimes Ni-dom sounds creepy to me, but I usually find EJs to be more intimidating, idk.

Oh yes I knew another INFJ and she always had kind of a forceful feel to me and a bit intimidating, and sometimes I didn't feel like approaching her not just because of the intimidating feeling. There's just something wrong about the whole thing, idk. I guess I have that problem with most FJs in general even if they are being nice. That INFJ also had depression before, but I didn't know much about it.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Jun 23, 2014)

I might be a bit biased, but INFP.


----------



## Sparkling (Jul 12, 2013)

Choosing ISTPs
:crazy:


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

uncertain said:


> Wow, that's quite surprising. I guess there just might be something wrong about the people you meet or your typing. Idk. I would not expect that type of people as INFJs in general in real life base on the stuff written by INFJs I have read on this forum. I remember some of them mention that they are emotionally unstable/ moody, but that can be a problem of a lot of IFPs as well, and I think most IFPs are pretty nice and even sweet. Sometimes Ni-dom sounds creepy to me, but I usually find EJs to be more intimidating, idk.
> 
> Oh yes I knew another INFJ and she always had kind of a forceful feel to me and a bit intimidating, and sometimes I didn't feel like approaching her not just because of the intimidating feeling. There's just something wrong about the whole thing, idk. I guess I have that problem with most FJs in general even if they are being nice. That INFJ also had depression before, but I didn't know much about it.


I don't think it's my typing, especially since, when talking about the MBTI, several of them were self-professed INFJs (one of them took the MBTI as a part of marriage counselling, the others took them as a part of mental health assessments). Of the two I typed myself, there's only one about which I am unsure. One was unquestionably an INFJ, seeing as he was very good at English papers (N comes in really handy when building patterns for literary analysis), kept a very small group of friends (definitely an I), was very passionate about love (definitely an F), and tried his best to be perfectly orderly. The other, I'm unsure about what he was, but he was definitely an INxJ, to say the least--he had the mannerisms of an INTJ, but when it came to me, he was the gushiest mushball I have ever known. 

Maybe it's because I'm an extrovert, but I don't find EJs intimidating at all. One of my best friends is an ENFJ, and I know an ENTJ who has had it bad for me since we were 17 and 18 (sadly, he lives in England, so it's not exactly going to work out). A theory of mine with INFJs and why they're so rare is that a lot of them have been badly hurt, in one way or another. Most of the INFJs I know are either bullied for being mentally ill, or grew up in incredibly abusive households.


----------



## Gabori (Sep 15, 2014)

All ExxP can sweet


----------



## Gabori (Sep 15, 2014)

ISTJ is not a "sweet" type, rather tough love


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

I assume the 12 votes for INTJ were meant to be ironic. Goddamn hipsters.


----------



## PastelBunny (Feb 1, 2016)

In my experience INFPs are more genuinely sweet than ISFJs, though I think INFP and ISFJs are the sweetest types (^-^). The ISFJs I've met were a lot more fake and "surface-y" sweet, but they were still really nice people:happy:! I sortof consider ISFJs are helpful and considerate more than sweet. They're a lot more serious and work-oriented than INFPs, who are usually quite silly and playful in my experience:happy:....


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Hmm..."Positive" typism?


----------



## thebunny (Feb 13, 2016)

INFP males.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> I assume the 12 votes for INTJ were meant to be ironic. Goddamn hipsters.


INTJs actually are often very sweet when you get to know them. You just gotta get in there :blushed:


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

The one you dip in sugar continuously, though the ones dipped in sweet and sour sauce probably taste better.


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

Wild said:


> INTJs actually are often very sweet when you get to know them. You just gotta get in there :blushed:


Haha, it's true! Most INTJs I know, myself included, are very compassionate and caring beyond the usual (unintentional) cold exterior. I've actually been described be

Stranger level- Cold, emotionless
Level 1 of Acquaintance Level- Pretty nice when you talk to her more
Level 2-3 of Acquaintance Level- She's so sweet and innocent
4 and beyond- She's evil with morals. Cares aggressively though actions and face don't really show it.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

ISFP followed by ExFP and xSFJ.

But of course it is typism, and not everyone can be sweet. I know one ISFJ that is not sweet for example. INTJ's are indeed sweet in a cold way (more protecting). Protecting is good to some extent (but don't exaggerate in it).


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

ENFPs seem to be the least judgmental type, so it makes them easy for almost everyone to like and get along with.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

Poor ISTJ's with just one vote :neglected:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I always find myself reflexively saying "d'aww" when I read that someone's an ISFJ.


----------



## Thotra (May 6, 2016)

ISFme. @The_Wanderer I was born in sugar.🙂 But if I had to choose I would say ENFPs. They're so sweet I'm getting a cavity right now. Ouch in a good way😉

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

ISFJs!

INFPs are sweet? News to me. People have been on INFP Tumblr pages I'm guessing. Fi isn't mushy like that. Or maybe I should just talk for myself....


----------



## EpiLope (May 1, 2016)

ISTJ is below ESTP! Haha!


----------



## AltruisticMisanthropist (Mar 26, 2016)

INTJs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

I chose ESFJ because they are the most generous people-persons I know. My dad is one, and he's pretty awesome.

However, the whole "sweet" thing is kinda vague. Sweet as in generous? Sweet as in cute? What even is a "sweet" personality..? I don't know sometimes, man.


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

People actually voted for ENTJs?

I am surprised.


----------

